
Part Time Designer for Y Combinator Video Startup - thomaspun
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/med/2171631705.html
======
knowsnothing613
how did nowmov get funding for this idea?

It's against youtube's terms and conditions to make any $$$ (ad revenue,
sponsorship, endorsement, etc) off the youtube api, if it's the main feature
of the website.

